# Valor resistencia - Codigo de colores



## Basilio Hdez Palacios (Nov 22, 2006)

como no he obtenido respuesta con el valor de las resistencia con respecto a los colores que acontinuacion expongo.

una resistencia de fondo azul celeste teniendo los colores rojo, amarillo, dos veces negro y la ultima, cafe


----------



## capitanp (Nov 22, 2006)

Rojo ---------------------------------- -------> 2
Amarillo ------------------------------- ------> 4
Negro --------------------------------------- > 0
Negro ----------------------------------------> X 0 (multiplicador)
Cafe o marron ------------------------------> 1%(tolerancia)

La R es de 240 ohms

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 23, 2006)

240Ω 1% tolerancia

(no es 2 amarillos sino 2 negros)


----------



## farzy (Nov 23, 2006)

Rojo--------- 2
Amarillo----- 4
Negro-------  0
Negro.........  0
Cafe--------- 1%
_______________

240 ohms al 1% de tolerancia


----------



## gregorio hernandez (Nov 25, 2006)

Saludos a todos. Tengo una duda y espero que me ayuden.

Tengo una resistencia con en el código de colores amarillo-violeta-plata-oro y el encapsulado es de color verde claro mate. con el tester no me da ninguna lectura y según yo, su valor debería ser 0.47 ohms. ahora, esta resistencia no presenta síntomas de haberse quemado, pero tengo entendido que también hay resistencias con fusible interno. 

Alguien me podría decir si este es el caso?, o estoy mal en el valor de esta resistencia, dado que mi tester solo da lecturas de hasta 2 mohms. digo, en caso que su valor fuese de mas de 2mohms. y tengo otra resistencia similar, con el código amarillo-violeta-verde-oro-verde. y la verdad tampoco me da lectura alguna mi tester.

De antemano mil gracias


----------



## williamb (Nov 27, 2006)

el valor que tienes es correcto, 4.7 ohmios con +/- 5% de tolerancia, pero con el color que la describes parece mas una bobina,  si no mide nada es que probablemente este abierta,


----------



## Turkito (Nov 28, 2006)

si pana, yo creo q eso es una bobina, por el color de fondo q dices tiene el dispositivo!..


----------



## capitanp (Nov 28, 2006)

williamb dijo:
			
		

> el valor que tienes es correcto, 4.7 ohmios con +/- 5% de tolerancia, pero con el color que la describes parece mas una bobina,  si no mide nada es que probablemente este abierta,




te equivocas el valor es de 0.47 ohms


y la otra es de 4.7 Mohms

saludos


----------



## williamb (Nov 29, 2006)

Tienes toda la razon capitanp,


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

hola a todos : si no saben usen esto. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/resistor/resistor.htm
espero que les sirva a mi me sirvio. 8) 
chau
saludos


----------



## mabauti (Nov 2, 2007)

Aqui hay una tabla , espero te sirva


----------



## diox (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola! soy un poco muy novato y estoy intentando saber cual es el valor de una resistencia que pone "5W100RJ".. seria 5Wattios y 100 ohmios con una tolerancia del 5%?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2010)

Efectivamente.... cuando veas E o R se toma como x1... y dependiendo de la posicion se puede tomar como un punto decimal... ejemplo.. si hubiera dicho 5W10R0J entonces estarias hablando de una resistencia de 5W 10.0 ohms al 5%


----------



## diox (Abr 19, 2010)

Ok! muchisimas gracias


----------



## diox (Abr 19, 2010)

Otra duda acerca de esta resistencia.. estaba en una placa de un tubo de luz violeta para detectar billetes falsos.. he ido a comprar una nueva y solo tenian de 4W.. cuando la he puesto ha empezado a calentarse muchisimo.. supongo que sera por ser de 4W y no de 5W por eso me gustaria saber si es normal que se caliente tanto y si seria mejor buscar una de 5W.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2010)

obvio que se va a calentar... y si.. necesitas una de 5W o superior.... 

Aun una de 5W se va a calentar... el hecho de que sean de potencia no quiere decir que trabajen frias, sino que pueden soportar la carga que esta circulando por ella... pero si pones una resistencia de menor potencia la vas a quemar por que no soporta la carga


----------



## nandotronica (Oct 22, 2010)

Amigos!  Estoy reparando una tv y me encontré con una resistencia cortada pero no comprendo el valor. Alguien puede decírmelo? Por el código de barras de colores no me da nada a mi.
aquí doy el orden de los anillos : 



                anillo 1 Negro
                anillo 2 Negro
                anillo 3 Plateado
                anillo 4 Dorado

Gracias a quien pueda dar una manito.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

En efecto, no da nada...
http://www.melectronico.com/rescal/

¿No será que hay variación en los colores de las bandas?


----------



## tatajara (Oct 22, 2010)

Si ami también me da cero Homs, estas seguro que no le erraste en alguna banda no 
Bueno saludos


----------



## nandotronica (Oct 22, 2010)

Observando aquí con mucha luz y lupa quiero desear que la primera es marrón, ya que veo alguna diferencia entre los negros, tal vez quiesieron hacer un marón y les salió muy oscuro. El motivo es que es de una tv china de la que no encontré el diagrama por ningún lado , sino miraria el valor de esta en el circuito.
Conclusión me la voy a jugar apostando a que es :
1 Marrón
2 Negro
3 Plateado
4 Dorado


----------



## tatajara (Oct 22, 2010)

Mejor por que no la mides con un multímetro o tester si te gusta más jeje


----------



## nandotronica (Oct 22, 2010)

pibe no seas .......$@#&! Aparte si leés desde el principio vas a ver que fué comentado de que está cortada. Que queés que la ate con alambre?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 22, 2010)

MARRON=1
NEGRO=0
PLATEADO=8
DORADO=5%


0.1 ohms +/-5%


----------



## nandotronica (Oct 22, 2010)

Tacatomon y narcisolara!! Muchas gracias por sus aportes!
Un abrazo

Tacatomon y narcisolara!! Muchas gracias por sus aportes!
Un abrazo


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 22, 2010)

Creo que es
marron=1
negro=0
plateado=8
dorado = 5%
10 x 10^8   +/- 5%


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 22, 2010)

8 es Gris, no Plata.

Saludos!


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 22, 2010)

jaj sory no me pecate tenes razon XD


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bueno, lo del color gris o plata se puede crear un dilema, si Googlean verán muchas tablas distintas pero viendo esta tabla de valores:
Resistencia 4 Bandas:

Banda 1 = Marron = 1 ----- 1ra cifra
Banda 2 = Negro = 0  ----- 2da cifra
Banda 3 = Gris = 0.01   ----- Multiplicador
Banda 4 = Oro = +/-5% --- Tolerancia

Sería: 10*0.01 = 0.1Ω





Para los principiantes puede haber una confusión, el color gris representa la cifra de 8 pero para efectos del multiplicador representa 1÷100 = 0.01


----------



## Hackteam (Abr 29, 2012)

Os comento tengo un timbre que se le quemo la única resistencia que lleva. E intentado sacarle el valor, pero no lo consigo.

Los colores que si que se ven son: dorado,....,negro, marrón

....= no se el color por estar quemada.

Haber si me podéis hechar una mano a sacar dicho valor.


----------



## Xapas (Abr 29, 2012)

Estas leyendo la configuración al revés, se trata de una resistencia "Marrón - Negro - ... - Dorado", dichos colores determinan que la resistencia es múltiplo de 10, yo que tú haría lo siguiente, compraría una resistencia de 100k, otra de 10k, otra de 1k y otra de 100 ohmios, y las hiría probando de mayor a menor, es decir, primero la de 100k, despues la de 10k etc. con cada prueba comprobaría si el timbre suena, si no es así, quiere decir que la resistencia es muy grande y no pasa la corriente necesaria, así te aseguras la resistencia que debes poner.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2012)

Umbrella7 dijo:


> Os comento tengo un timbre que se le quemo la única resistencia que lleva. E intentado sacarle el valor, pero no lo consigo.
> 
> Los colores que si que se ven son: dorado,....,negro, marrón
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, sólo tomará unos minutos







Ahora en serio.
- Pibe, esa resistencia puede ser de 10Ω-100Ω-1kΩ-10kΩ-100kΩ...
Si no ponés una foto donde se vea o pueda deducirse su función no se puede decir nada.


----------



## Hackteam (Abr 29, 2012)

Gracias xapas...

Aquí tenéis una imagen...





http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8804/29042012012.jpg


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2012)

_*"Podría" *_ser de 100Ω, pero si no ponés una de por lo menos *5W* (bastante más grande) se te va a quemar de vuelta.


----------



## Hackteam (Abr 30, 2012)

Entonces me recomiendas que compre una de 100 ohmios


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

Umbrella7 dijo:


> Entonces me recomiendas que compre una de 100 ohmios



100 Ω y *5W* de capacidad de disipación que vendría a ser unas 5 veces mas grande.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

La pregunta del millon ¿como se quemo? porque eso no es de que trabajo mucho.  
y por lo que veo sin sacarla podes medirla con el tester para saber su valor yo veo la banda de carbón !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> La pregunta del millon ¿como se quemo? porque eso no es de que trabajo mucho.
> y por lo que veo sin sacarla podes medirla con el tester para saber su valor yo veo la banda de carbón !!!




Esa resistencia adapta el timbre de 110Vca a 220Vca, funciona, pero si alguien se queda "Colgado" del timbre, la resistencia *"Se quema" *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

Si me doy a la idea de como funciona, gracias por el dato. Lo que también puede que muchos equipos que no sean usado durante  mucho tiempo sean hechos promediado.   

saludos fogonazo


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola compañero, en el taller tengo un mismo timbre , si quieres mañana te puedo indicar que colores son, eso si , hoy me he imposible , ya que no estoy en el taller.

saludos¡


----------



## Hackteam (May 1, 2012)

Ok compañero, si me quieres decir los colores.


----------



## Deltaeco (May 2, 2012)

Hola compañero , perdón por la tardanza, el código de colores del timbre que tengo aqui es de 1.5k (marrón , verde, rojo) eso si , es de por lo menos 3w la resistencia.

saludos.


----------



## Hackteam (May 7, 2012)

Os comento, compre la resistencia de 100ohmios y 5w de capacidad de disipación y se quemo nada mas ponerlo a la corriente. Entonces cual resistencia debería de poner entonces?.


----------



## malesi (May 7, 2012)

Umbrella7 dijo:


> Os comento, compre la resistencia de 100ohmios y 5w de capacidad de disipación y se quemo nada mas ponerlo a la corriente. Entonces cual resistencia debería de poner entonces?.



*Esa resistencia parece que empieza por rojo
De todas formas Deltaeco ya te ha dicho que la pongas de 1k5.*


----------



## Hackteam (May 8, 2012)

malesi si te fijas las lineas son marrón, luego te viene una linea en negro y por ultimo una linea dorada.


----------



## Deltaeco (May 8, 2012)

Umbrella7 dijo:


> malesi si te fijas las lineas son marrón, luego te viene una linea en negro y por ultimo una linea dorada.



Hola compañero, tengo en el taller 4 timbres parecido al tuyo y tienen la de 1,5k (1k5) , por probársela no le va a pasar nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hackteam (May 8, 2012)

Ok compañero deltaeco, pensaba probar tu resistencia. Esta misma tarde iré a comprarla. Thanks.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

¿ Verificaste que la bobina no se encuentre en corto ?


----------



## Hackteam (May 8, 2012)

Si y no tiene ningún corto. Por eso es raro que se haya quemado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2012)

Umbrella7 dijo:


> Si y no tiene ningún corto. Por eso es raro que se haya quemado.



¿como sabes que no tienen una bobina en corto? porque lo que te dice fogonazo es cierto me parece que le paso algo a la bobina tienen un transformador de 12Vca o mas tensión como para que hagas una prueba


----------



## ANDRE PEREZ (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola colegas: ¿que valor tiene una resistencia que tiene la primer banda marron la segunda violeta, la tercera y la cuarta dorada....saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 29, 2012)

el problema es que sos daltonico


----------



## ANDRE PEREZ (Ago 29, 2012)

¿por que usted siempre me critica ?  si vas a criticar y no vas a aportar una solucion ya sos parte del problema.


----------



## plaquetin (Ago 29, 2012)

ANDRE PEREZ dijo:


> Hola colegas: ¿que valor tiene una resistencia que tiene la primer banda marron la segunda violeta, la tercera y la cuarta dorada....saludos



seria de 1.7 ohm pero esa resistrencia no existe a menos que sea especiaol. puede que sea una de 4.7 que se alla pedirdido el valor 

aca te dejo donde puedes saber de esas resiteincias 

http://electronica.ugr.es/~amroldan/asignaturas/curso03-04/cce/practicas/resistencias/codigos_colores.htm


----------



## ANDRE PEREZ (Ago 30, 2012)

muchas gracias me sirvio de mucho
saludos


----------



## LocoFourier (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola foro, les comento. Estaba revisando la circuitería de un foco de bajo consumo chino (CFL) y encontré esta resistencia:


Por el código de colores tendría que ser de 15 Ohms, pero cuando la mido con el multímetro me indica un valor de 2K Ohm, además agrego, tiene las dimensiones correspondiente a 1/2 Watts. ¿Es posible que se haya desvalorizado tanto? La cuestión es que necesito cambiar otra resistencia (totalmente destruida) que por la simetría del circuito pienso que debe ser de igual valor.

El otro elemento con el que tengo dudas es este:


¿Será una bobina? ¿Fusible?. El valor de resistencia que me mide el tester es menor a la unidad.


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola!

La primera en efecto, es de 15 ohms. Podrías subir el esquema para ver si la de 15 ohms va ahí, aunque sí debería ser de 15 ohms, creo más en los colores de las resistencias que en lo que marque el tester. Y no creo que los amigos asiáticos tengan un estándar de colores distinto al nuestro.

En el segundo, la serigrafía debajo de este componente que tiene? una resistencia, fusible, bobina, capacitor?? 

Puede ser una resistencia de 25K o de 3.5K aunque esos valores son un poco raros 

Lo de una bobina no creo ya que las bobinas encapsuladas parecen unas resistencias muy redondeadas de los extremos.

Para mí que es una resistencia de un valor no muy comercial. 

Salu2!


----------



## LocoFourier (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola "DMCR".

En cuanto a la primera, el diagrama todavía lo estoy pasando del pcb al papel, XD. Pero comparando con los circuitos que aparecen en el enlace que dejo DOSMETROS (Gracias!!) el valor tendría que ser de 15Ω. Acá dejo un circuito bastante similar:







La resistencia en cuestión correspondería con R5 en el diagrama.

En el segundo, la serigrafía corresponde a una resistencia. De todas formas la serigrafía en este pcb es un desastre, en muchos casos donde se indican capacitores hay resistencias, resistencias donde diodos y capacitores donde resistencias.... jaja. Podría ser F1 o R8 en el diagrama.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2014)

una es una resistencia de 15Ω lo raro es que estas R no se desvaloriza y cuando se quema no te queda nada por lo que no puede medir 2000Ω 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la otra que es celeste es un fusible pintado yo tengo trasparente y también las bandas de color 

saludo


----------



## vm17p (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola!

No se si esto va bien aquí, pero es que este tema no encajaba en ningún otro sitio...
Tengo un problema que no soy capaz de solucionar y es que se me ha quemado una resistencia de un cargador de baterías, pero no consigo averiguar de que valor es la resistencia.
He buscado por todos sitios, incluso he utilizado una calculadora que he visto por el foro, pero no me acepta esa combinación de colores.
Os adjunto una imagen para ver si me podéis ayudar un poco...


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2014)

Seguramente serán clolor-color-multiplicador-tolerancia-coef de temperratura
Verde 6
Negro 1
Multiplicador plata
Tolerancia oro
Coef temp  negro

Si no me equivoco 0,6Ω 5% coef no lo se


----------



## vm17p (Abr 3, 2014)

Hola! 

Gracias por tu respuesta!

Yo también he pensado que sería así (el verde sería 5, no?).

La duda me surge con la otra, según los códigos de colores que he visto, la primera banda no puede ser negra... 

Así que una podría ser de 0,5ohm (verde-negro-plata), pero la otra (negro-verde-plata) sería de 0,05ohm??


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2014)

Es verdad, es que siempre me lío con el verde y el azul.
También es cierto que una es verde-negro y la otra negro-verde, tampoc me di cuenta.
Pues supongo que una será de 0,5 Ohm y la otra de 0,05Ohm

Según la "güisquipedia" el negro es 250ppm/K


----------



## jason Fernandez (May 25, 2014)

Hola comunidad, tengo una duda con el valor de una resistencia de 5 bandas, el orden de los colores es naranja, naranja, plata, oro y negro. En ese orden no me coincide con ninguna aplicación para encontrar un valor real, no me da la opción de que el color negro se ubique de primero o de último.
Muchas gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2014)

Podria ser un inductor o un capacitor , mejor poné fotos de la plaqueta y el componente .


----------



## jason Fernandez (May 25, 2014)

Esta es la foto


----------



## Yetrox (May 25, 2014)

jason Fernandez dijo:


> Hola comunidad, tengo una duda con el valor de una resistencia de 5 bandas, el orden de los colores es naranja, naranja, plata, oro y negro. En ese orden no me coincide con ninguna aplicación para encontrar un valor real, no me da la opción de que el color negro se ubique de primero o de último.
> Muchas gracias! ...





jason Fernández por lo que veo es Rojo-Rojo-Silver-Oro-Negro, el Silver no tiene valor en la 3 banda, si fuese gris seria de 8, la ultima banda indica la tolerancia, en este caso es negro la tolerancia es de 0%, el valor de la resistencia es de 22Ω 0%, nunca una resistencia tiene en la primera  banda el negro, pero en la ultima banda si.


----------



## jason Fernandez (May 25, 2014)

Perfecto, gracias por aclarar mi duda, voy a buscar una resistencia igual para probar el resto del circuito, talvez una con menos bandas pero el mismo valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2014)

Plateado en tercer término no figura para resistencias ni inductores.

Negro al último para inductores es el 20%.

Des-soldale una pata a ver si abajo está impreso* L* o *R* en la plaqueta



Código de colores de resistencias
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/resistencia-5-bandas.htm

​ 
codigo colores inductores


----------



## jason Fernandez (May 25, 2014)

Voy a des soldar para verificar



Listo, si tiene una R



Quiere decir que una resistencia equivalente seria una con los colores: rojo rojo negro oro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

jason Fernandez dijo:


> Quiere decir que una resistencia equivalente seria una con los colores: rojo rojo negro oro?


 
Calculo que                            si


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2014)

Hola.

Mira esto.



Usa esto para hallar el valor de la resistencia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/resistencia-4-bandas.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola, es una tontería y es deprimente lo que me pasa pero me hago la picha un lío cuando las resistencias tienen más de 4 colores 

Tengo esta resistencia de 5 colores:

Marrón - Gris - Blanco - Naranja - Negro

Y no se si empezar a leerla de izquierda a derecha o de derecha a izquierda, lo más lógico sería empezar a leerla por el marrón, ya que empezar con un 0 (negro) no tiene sentido ¿Verdad?

El problema es que ya estoy en duda porque de esa forma serían 189K que me parecen una pasada y es más, cuando miro en la app del móvil o por internet la última banda nunca me sale para meter el color negro.....por lo que estoy en duda.


Al medirla con el polímetro me da 0,5 ohms por lo que pienso que puede estar en corto, pero como tampoco he logrado sacar su valor real con los colores pues no se si me estoy equivocando.....

A ver si alguien puede despejarme un poco las dudas gracias !!


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 7, 2014)

amigo no te deprimas que nadie nació con conocimiento previos.....si te da el valor que dices con al menos un pin al aire fuera de la placa entonces eta en corto....saludos


----------



## josemaX (Jun 7, 2014)

Has pensado que no se una resistencia y sea por ejemplo un choque? http://www.learnabout-electronics.org/ac_theory/inductors04.php



Veo que los inductores de 5 bandas siempre tienen una plateada. Así que no, pero lo que veo es que la 5ª banda de una resistencia no puede ser negra, así que posiblemente y si lo que pones gris, fuese plata, tendrías una resistencia de 0.39 ohm 1% que se aproxima bastante a la lectura de tu polímetro (teniendo en cuenta que no será muy preciso en esas resistencias)


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 7, 2014)

jajaja, vi que una r de 189k da 0.5 omios y dije en corto.........ahora por lo que te respondio el compañero me fije bien y vi el codigo de colores que pusiste y por la banda negra si es un inductor. I´M sorry


----------



## LuigiDJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Parece que si pueden comenzar con una banda negra, encontre esta imagen con los colores de las resistencias de 4 , 5 y 6 bandas, para tenerla de referencia cuando se nos olvide el codigo de colores  (parece que es de 0.39 ohms con 5% de tolerancia)


----------



## trilaware (Jun 7, 2014)

Perdón si la pregunta es tonta, pero el color de fondo ¿tiene algo que ver? ¿indica algo? En el caso de Guerrero7000 ¿cuál es el color de fondo?  los inductores parecen ser verdes y las resistencias al carbón marrón claro.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 7, 2014)

No es nada tonta la pregunta:
pasate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/color-fondo-resistencias-11680/


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Jun 7, 2014)

La resistencia es azul celeste pero es grandota no de las pequeñitas. Y si, es posible que en vez de gris parezca plata, ya que brilla.


----------



## JOSELINBLUE (Nov 11, 2014)

Negro, Marron, Negro, Plata,      Marron.

 encontre una foto de la resistencia quemada que tengo. 



Tambien fui a buscar a las tiendas de electronica de mi ciudad y no encontre. con que otra resistencia puedo cambiarla o reemplazarla.

Gracias de antemano por sus comentarios... ...



encontre la siguiente descripcion para esta resistencia.

pero no se que significa (E96  500K)????

2W E96 500K Ohm Metal Film Resistor 

pueden buscar una imagen en google con esa descripcion y tendran la imagen. 

PD.(no pude subir la imagen por que soy nuevo en el foro)


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 11, 2014)

checa esta imagen


----------



## JOSELINBLUE (Nov 11, 2014)

ok Gracias Proteus.

pero tiene sentido que la primera banda sea de color negro???


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2014)

Las de 5 bandas son de precisión, pero sería mejor que nos indiques cuales son los colores de tu resistencia, la referencia que nos das es algo genérica y muestra la forma de designar los códigos de producto, pero es cierto, no es normal que empiece con negro ni que termine con negro.


----------



## Juanpaslip8 (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola, encontre una resistencia con estos colores; 1.Naranja 2.Naranja 3.Dorada 4.Dorada 5.Negra ya probe varios calculadoras en linea pero no me dejan poner la tercera linea dorada alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

No será un inductor ? Cuánto mide a tester ?


----------



## Juanpaslip8 (Abr 29, 2015)

me aparecen 3.9 ohmios


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2015)

Juanpaslip8 dijo:


> me aparecen 3.9 ohmios



Cortocircuita las puntas del multímetro para verificar que valor indica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

Naranja , naranja es 3 y 3 , así que suena más a 3.3Ω


----------



## Juanpaslip8 (Abr 29, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cortocircuita las puntas del multímetro para verificar que valor indica



Me muestra 00.6 y las 2 lineas doradas y la negra al final que indicaran?


----------



## Hernangg (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola, como andan, haber si me pueden dar una mano, alguien tiene idea de que valor es esta resistencia? La banda de colores es: negro, violeta, plata (NO es gris!), oro y verde. 
Es de una fuente ATX, por el tamaño (1.8 cm) supongo que es de 1 W.
Con el multímetro da como si estuviera en corto, los valores oscilan entre 0.0 y 0.2 ohms.
La verdad que me quemó los libros esa combinación de colores.
Abajo les dejo la resistencia en cuestión.
Gracias.


----------



## naxito (Abr 26, 2016)

7.8 +-5%





			
				naxito dijo:
			
		

> 7.8 +-5%


7.8Ω +- 0,5%


----------



## Bleny (Abr 26, 2016)

A lo mejor me equivoco pero podría ser un inductor con forma de resistencia


----------



## naxito (Abr 26, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> A lo mejor me equivoco pero podría ser un inductor con forma de resistencia


Tambien no lo pense, pero en la máscara de componentes del pcb a veces sale, R28, F1 quisas eao ayudaría a saber si es resistencia o inductor


----------



## Hernangg (Abr 26, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> A lo mejor me equivoco pero podría ser un inductor con forma de resistencia



También lo evalué, pero es una resistencia, en la plaqueta así lo indica.





naxito dijo:


> 7.8 +-5%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el valor que yo pensaba, pero la tercera banda (si no veo mal) para mi NO es gris (por eso lo aclaré) es color plateado! Si es gris, ese debería ser el valor, 7.8 ohms +- 0.5%.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 12, 2016)

tengo una resitencia gorda (gran potencia en la etapa primaria de una fuente) que al desoldarla mide 8 ohms, pero los colores que tiene son los siguientes: marron-marron-plateado, marron-negro  como interpretaria eso?? ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

¿son 5 bandas ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/resistencia-5-bandas.htm


----------



## Elektro90 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

por lo que veo va al transistor,y nunca son de 8 hom,
}deve de ser de .33 o algo asi .
¿¿¿y en el esquema que dice ????
¿¿¿que es fuente de pc???


----------



## Elektro90 (May 12, 2016)

Es una fuente aerocool 650.. no tengo esquema


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

si yo probaria con una de ,33 a ver que pasa
no creo que sea de 8 hom y menos en el emisor del transistor



fijate si te sirve esto
http://www.peruhardware.net/foros/t...50w-corsair-vs-650-cooler-master-b600.248303/


----------



## skynetronics (May 12, 2016)

Parece de las típicas resistencias de óxido metálico que van a los terminales de un transistor en una fuente conmutada. 

Coincido con el  amigo el-rey-julien en el sentido de que no debería marcarte 8 ohm (supongo que te mide eso fuera del circuito).

Si nos basamos en los colores, debería ser de 0,11 ohm, pero comercialmente no conozco ese valor. Prueba con una de 0,33 ohm. Ojo, porque a juzgar por el tamaño, su potencia de disipación es de 2w aunque parece ser más de 3w.


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2016)

Sin contar la linea negra seria de 0.11 Ohms 1% tolerancia


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

tanta precicion no es necesaria,si esta como pienso que esta puesta,en el emisor del transistor


----------



## Gw FE (May 12, 2016)

Saludos. 
Me parece Elektro90 que es 190 ohms con 1% de tolerancia.
Las resistencias de 5 bandas son de precisión y se leen 1a banda primera cifra, 2 representa la segunda cifra, la 3a tercera cifra y en la cuarta banda representa el número de ceros que siguen a los tres primeros números. (si esta banda es dorada se divide por 10 y si esta banda es plateada se divide por 100) la ultima es  la tolerancia, café 1%, rojo 2% y si es verde tiene una tolerancia del 0.5%.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

190 hom ,nunca vi esos valores en una resistencia limitadora,
y ademas lo normal es que se desvalorizen,no que se pongan en corto y/o vaje su valor
recuerda que mido 8 hom,por hay que los colores se quemaron y antes eran otros


----------



## Gw FE (May 12, 2016)

A razon de ver mal rey julien,  yo visualizo negro, cafe, plata, cafe y cafe.
De cualquier forma ahi esta la informacion que espero le sea util, saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2016)

si, buena info,muy util amigo gw fe


----------



## Bleny (May 12, 2016)

No creo que sea de 190 ohms no devaluaría el valor si no que aumentaría y dice que le maraca 8 ohms es mas probable que pase de 0.11 ohms a 8 que de 190 a 8, al menos que lo este midiendo desde la placa en paralelo con otra resistencia


----------



## Elektro90 (May 13, 2016)

Bueno....tal vez me emocione mucho y lei muy mal mi tester autorango..
volvi a medir la resistencia con una pata desoldada y la otra a la placa ..lo hice varias veces haciendo buen contacto y me marca 000.3 y 000.4...entonces los que dijeron 0.33 estuvieron en razon.. pero no entiendo deducieron es valor derivandolo desde el 0.11.
Otra cosa es que la ultima(quinta) banda puede ser negro y segun las tablas las resistencias de 5 colores nunca tienen color final negro...entonces DEBO CONSIDERAR que esta es una resistencia de 4 bandas ya que el final es negro???
Bueno, esta resistencia esta conectada al surtidor del mosfet y este no esta en corto, el otro si


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2016)

como ya te dije,no es critico el valor de esa resistencia ,de .33 o de .47 incluso va a funcionar
suerte con tu fuente


----------



## Elektro90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hola chicos.. Bueno, la  fuente salió andando y lleva varios días siendo estresada.. la resistencia estaba bien, los componentes cambiados fueron 2 transistores 13N50, 2 diodos y un fusible. Solo compré los 2 transistores, lo demás lo reciclé.. Bueno aprendí algo sobre resistencias con quinta banda negra


----------



## sarote (Dic 5, 2016)

Buenos días, estoy tratando de averiguar el valor de una resistencia pero no se por que lado empezar a leer, es simétrica, rojo-rojo-negro-marron-marron o marron-marron-negro-rojo-rojo, adjunto foto a ver si es que yo soy muy tronco o hay algún sistema porque por más que busco no encuentro como leerla.







 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2016)

sarote dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy tratando de averiguar el valor de una resistencia pero no se por que lado empezar a leer, es simétrica, rojo-rojo-negro-marron-marron o marron-marron-negro-rojo-rojo, adjunto foto a ver si es que yo soy muy tronco o hay algún sistema porque por más que busco no encuentro como leerla.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LiGFNxw.jpg ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/resistencia-5-bandas.htm


----------



## sarote (Dic 5, 2016)

perdón por mi ignorancia pero si lo leo de izquierda a derecha me da 2.2KΩ y de derecha a izquierda 11KΩ, se puede saber por que lado debo leerlo?o ya es prueba error?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2016)

sarote dijo:


> perdón por mi ignorancia pero si lo leo de izquierda a derecha me da 2.2KΩ y de derecha a izquierda 11KΩ, se puede saber por que lado debo leerlo?o ya es prueba error?
> gracias




Confirma el valor mediante un multímetro.


----------



## sarote (Dic 5, 2016)

ok 
gracias


----------



## sergiot (Dic 5, 2016)

Es de 11Kohms al 2%, son las mas comunes dentro de las de presición.


----------



## Miguel031 (Feb 16, 2017)

Estimados compañeros,

Tengo un par de resistencias quemadas que necesito reemplazar, el problema es que no logro dar con el valor de las mismas a base del código de colores ni tampoco el vatiaje, adjunto imagen.

Veo que los colores son: marrón, negro, plateado, dorado y verde. Sin embargo, en las tablas de valores me es imposible construir el código. Las medidas de la resistencia son aproximadamente 7mmx18mm.

Esperare algún comentario, gracias. Miguel


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hola, 
Yo creo que son de 0.1Ω 5% a 2W-3W (la banda verde debe ser un distintivo de alguna propiedad o característica del resistor según su fabricante). Son utilizadas "prácticamente" como fusibles en fuentes chinas. 
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2017)

Marrón = 1
Negro = 0
Plata = x0.01
Oro 5% de tolerancia
Verde me suena que era el coeficiente térmico





No sale el verde como térmico... pero lo mismo existe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2017)

La resistencia de arriba tiene una explosión , fijate de retirar el esmalte con el cutter  a ver si podés medir desde la explosión hasta las dos puntas . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/estimar-valor-resistencia-explotada-103708/


----------



## Miguel031 (Feb 17, 2017)

Estimados gracias por sus respuestas, realice el método de Fogonazo y obtengo 0.0 ohm para ambos trozos (aveces sube a 0.1) , por lo que es coherente que el valor sea en realidad 0.1 ohm como me habían indicado anteriormente. Gracias.


----------



## azcom (Nov 21, 2018)

Tengo un cargador de Laptop y estoy midiendo un resitor con colores verde dorado plateado verde marron, he probado varias calculadoras pero no me reconocen ni el oro ni plata como segunda y tercera banda, no se que valor tiene el resistor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2018)

azcom dijo:


> estoy midiendo un resitor con colores verde dorado plateado verde marron e probado varias calculadoras pero no me reconocen ni el oro ni plata como segunda y tercera banda


Lo estas leyendo alreves!!!!
Es marron-verde-plata-dorado


----------



## azcom (Nov 23, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo estas leyendo alreves!!!!
> Es marron-verde-plata-dorado


gracias por tu repuesta, probe de ambas formas y el plateado o oro no logro seleccionarlo en la tercera banda y por eso no logro sacar el valor de la resistencia que seria entoncees marron verde plateado dorado verde al querer sacar el valor por calculadora ya hice medicion en 20k asta 20m y siemppre marca valor 01.0 00.8 asta 00.1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2018)

Eso es  0,15 Ohms  al 5%  , el verde  representa la variación con la temperatura clase D.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2018)

Hola.

Marrón verde gris dorado      verde  = 15.8    0.5% 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

